
Microsoft’s Mysterious ‘Modern OS’ - finphil
https://medium.com/futuresin/microsofts-mysterious-modern-os-7e2da93d3774
======
karmakaze
> So is Microsoft really working on a next generation cloud-based OS? It
> certainly looks like it…

This would be awesome. Flutter on mobile & desktop would be nice to write once
run many, but a distributed cloud os seems like what we should be solving now
rather the left over problems that we made ourselves.

~~~
finphil
Indeed :)

